# Lady's Sculpture!



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I had Kim/Dainty Dawgs do a custom needle felted sculpture of my Lady. Isn't it amazing? I love it! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow! :w00t: They did an AMAZING job! It really looks like Lady! That is too cool... I wish I could do something like that! lol My limits are sewing and knitting...:blush: maybe crocheting in the future when I have more time.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

aw she did a great job! Looks so much like Lady! I was really happy with the sculptures she did of Lacy & Rylie too


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks just like her! CUTE!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh goodness - that looks just like her! She is adorable in person and in needle felt!!! :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow, that IS Lady! :wub:
She did a beautiful job!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Very pretty and very Lady!!:wub: She is working on my 4.:innocent:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

That is cool! I've been wanting to try and do something like this with some of Bogie's hair that I've trimmed off. I've been saving it in a big jar... figure he mats up pretty easy so his hair should be perfect for felting!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Very cute and it looks just like her!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful sculpture of Lady.:wub:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

omg that is way too cute! I love it. At first I thought it was real!! lol. So what is it really made of and who did it again? More info please! Absolutely adorable!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Amazing, I love it :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It really looks like her. :wub: How big (or little) is it? Hard to tell in the photo.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Its beautiful! Looks just like her! I have never seen something so unique b4 pertaining to our beloved malts!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snow White said:


> omg that is way too cute! I love it. At first I thought it was real!! lol. So what is it really made of and who did it again? More info please! Absolutely adorable!


Are you on Facebook? Dainty Dawgs has a website. Kim uses a clay form, then needle felts the hair. This one is done with wool, not sure which wool Kim decided on. She had just gotten a couple of new ones.



Snowbody said:


> It really looks like her. :wub: How big (or little) is it? Hard to tell in the photo.


Dainty Dawg sculptures are about 2.5-3" long.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks just like her.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

very cute!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

It is "beyond" amazing........it is super duper beautiful. What a great job!!!! it truly is an amazing skill and she did a wonderful job capturing Lady.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG Marj, I love it!!!! Looks just like your beautiful Lady.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, I'm impressed. She does a very nice job. 

I need to stop thinking about this right now.....:blink:....I know I'll be spending a fortune in Atlanta this weekend...:blush:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Marj.. that is just adorable!! What a marvelous job she did!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ooo wow ! that is talent , i swear i thought it was lady n she had gotten a puppy cut .. lol that is too freakin cool!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's really cute...how big is it ?


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow! That is fantastic!!! She did a great job!!! It looks just like Lady!!! I can't wait to get mine of Bella and Lainey! Thanks for sharing Marj!


----------



## Toy_Dog_Mom (Dec 15, 2008)

That's adorable! I'm gonna check out Dainty Dawgs on FB.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG! That is great! So Cute!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWESOME!! what cutie - looks so much like Lady  love it

Kat


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

That is beautiful just like Lady


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Very pretty!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

That is so impressive - what a great job!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, it truly looks like Lady! She does amazing work...what a fantastic trinket to have forever.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- it looks just like her -- except she's naked. :w00t:

She did an amazing job. :aktion033:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG that is crazy!!! :blink:
That looks just like her. I looked on Facebook, I wish she had the pets pictures WITH the sculptures so you can see how they look compared to the real deal.
I wonder how long that takes her! Some people are so talented... I can't even draw stick figures well, let alone anything like that!!! How does she put hair on them, on the clay???


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

:d amazing!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SugarBob62 said:


> OMG that is crazy!!! :blink:
> That looks just like her. I looked on Facebook, I wish she had the pets pictures WITH the sculptures so you can see how they look compared to the real deal.
> I wonder how long that takes her! Some people are so talented... I can't even draw stick figures well, let alone anything like that!!! How does she put hair on them, on the clay???


I sent her these two pictures.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow! There's only one Lady, yet, it looks just like her. Very cool.
xoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I have 6 ordered,my 4 Malts,and amber the cocker and my Amy at the bridge.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

That is so beautiful ! Lady is precious !


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh! I love it. It looks really like Lady.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

heartmadeforyou said:


> That is cool! I've been wanting to try and do something like this with some of Bogie's hair that I've trimmed off. I've been saving it in a big jar... figure he mats up pretty easy so his hair should be perfect for felting!


Whenever I am cleaning the hair off the pups' brushes to throw out, I joke to hubby "Soon I will have enough to assemble another Maltese!" :HistericalSmiley:

Lady's sculpture is really neat. What did Lady think of it?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

That is AMAZING, it really looks just like her!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love it! She did a beautiful job capturing Lady.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow! I love it! Does she have a website?


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow! It really does look like her! How adorable! :wub:


----------

